# Oklahoma



## Bigdrowdy1

Headed North for a few weeks of Deer, predator, squirrel, and rabbit hunting. Will hopefully be able to post some pictures of success. Will try and check in when I can. Have a Happy, Safe Thanksgiving everyone.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

GOOD luck!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Enjoy the trip!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Sounds like fun! Be safe and shoot straight!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Have fun and good luck Rodney. Look forward to seeing some pics from the week.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Best of luck. Will be thinking of you while home in nice dry warm environment eating some of the best jerky and sausage on the planet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Enjoy your time in the outdoors, it is a special time of year.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Bon voyage! Pictures are encouraged... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

have a great trip with pops my friend ---duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Good luck - especially on the deer....  Be safe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Opening day 30 mph winds howling out of the North. Today will be a day of stocking the wood pile for dad. Maybe better luck this afternoon. Had an and excellent supper last night fried walleye and perch with fried potatoes and hush puppies garden fresh onions and fried green tomatoes!!! Gotta love coming home to Mom&Dads!!! 

@davduckman2010

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Rodney, enjoy your time with the folks, good luck hunting, be safe! I look forward to seeing the pictures Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Opening day 30 mph winds howling out of the North. Today will be a day of stocking the wood pile for dad. Maybe better luck this afternoon. Had an and excellent supper last night fried walleye and perch with fried potatoes and hush puppies garden fresh onions and fried green tomatoes!!! Gotta love coming home to Mom&Dads!!!
> 
> @davduckman2010


rodney, gonna snow today for first time, deer are bunch easier to see , we have had bad wind for 3 days ,was too scary to be up in tree. there were some fresh backstraps put away though.  have a blast with your pops man - i sure wish there was one more bass on my dads rod . cl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Good luck Rodney and enjoy your time with the folks. Week after Thanksgiving I'll be heading to West Texas for a TPWD draw hunt. Hopefully lots of sausage coming my way too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well got an 8 pointer down. Still need to get Dad one. Weather has been tough windier than @Tclem !!! Stay tuned

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

I'm just following the cutters around. Had a 10 point run out onto my pond levee yesterday morning g as I was headed to work so I'm ready today. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well got an 8 pointer down. Still need to get Dad one. Weather has been tough windier than @Tclem !!! Stay tuned


REALLY?? you expect us to believe that! Without pictures!!

Congrats my friend and good luck to dad!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mmm....yummy. Can't wait to see pix. Have a great time!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Will have to wait till i get back home to post pictures but rest assured I will. They will be so real you can smell it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ironman123

Have a blast with the folks and the animals. Be glad to see your pictures and read of your experience when you get back. I see squirrils every day but haven't seen a rabbit around here in a couple of years.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well didn't get shunked though it was tough hunting this year. We had over 8 1/2 inches of rain in 4 days. made getting to the hunting woods tough. Before that we had 20 and 35 mph winds and the tree stand felt more like a swing than a stand. Seen quite a few deer but the big boys alluded us this year. I got a 3yr old 8 point buck when is good eating in my book. Not trophy by no means but a trophy hunt to remember as I got to share with Dad again.








Like I said it rained a bunch and there was no way we could reach our hunting area with a truck. We had to ride the four wheelers for about 5 miles to reach our area and then about a half mile off the road. Dads 77 and still gets out there and hits it hard. I really enjoy sharing time with him. He taught me to hunt and fish and took me to places that otherwise I would never had gone. He never deer hunt till about four years ago and last year was his first time to ever turkey hunt by calling them in with a call and he scored a double on his first hunt. The only deer he got a shot at was this doe or a little spike so the nice doe. 156 yds. and he still put the shot right in the neck. Any hoo thought I would share these with yall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

No matter what the head looks like, that's some good eating right there! I'm sure the most important thing is you got to spend time with your Dad, super cool Rodney!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Time in the woods, time with your dad, priceless. I always took the first doe I got a shot at to fill the freezer, then I would buck hunt. That's a respectable buck and nothing to be ashamed of. When I hunted I was primarily a bow hunter, took a couple with a gun but archery was my thing, it was just natural too me, the gun hunting wasn't. I don't know why. Archery even allowed me to shoot 2 deer within seconds of each other, never would have pulled that off with a gun. I had to sell my land years ago and haven't hunted since then, just not in me anymore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Congrats on the hunts Rodney. Spend all the time you can with your Dad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

good lookin buck Rodney way too go bud con grates to pops on that fat doe good eats in both

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down

congrats on the buck and doe!


----------

